# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  The best counterfeit thai dbol yet imo!!!

## ultimate muscle



----------


## Bratty4him

Promotion is spelled wrong on the label!!!!!!!

----------


## ironmike250

How do you know these are counterfeit?
I have the real ones, but they look exactly the same. Is it the misspelling?

----------


## ultimate muscle

> Promotion is spelled wrong on the label!!!!!!!


they are now spelling it correctly, i have also posted these over at body of science,

----------


## ironmike250

...and how do you know these are fake?

----------


## ironmike250

...and how do you know these are fake?

----------


## ajfina

> How do you know these are counterfeit?
> I have the real ones, but they look exactly the same. Is it the misspelling?


pills are bad made also , tiny peaces of compounds are around the pills.

----------


## ironmike250

> pills are bad made also , tiny peaces of compounds are around the pills.


I was just holding some in my hands looking at the pics scratching my head. Thanks for clearing that up.

----------


## Lavinco

The real ones have sharp defined edges and are clear not clumpy like those.

----------


## ultimate muscle

> ...and how do you know these are fake?


the tabs are the give away on these, 

the hologram is very very good, as for the tub itself, the lid does not sit correctly as it should, the lettering on the lid & logo are depper set on the legit ones, 

the date stamp is very convincing to, the bag inside is of poor quality not what you would expect from bd, 

no markings on the bottom of the tub as there normally are..

like i said the tablets are the main give away with these, ver poor quality indentation with the snake logo, the tablets are very spekled with white instead of being the puresh pink one would expect from bd suggesting the mixture has not been blended that well, 

also the tablet are quite hard meaning a good bonding agent was used, meaning the crush test is no longer a means of testing them, the sides of the tablets are not defined well enough, 

some of the tablets have the snake missing.....

hope this helps..

----------


## devil1

wow, its scary how far people will go to fake gear. they probably arent making that much money off of them seeing how much they put into the fakes. dbol is not expensive at all.

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for sharing the infos, UM! Hell so now they can copy the golden
hologram sticker which were, according to B. Disp, the ONLY way to identify
am excelent fake from the real deal. Could you please let us know where is
this fake being made? (Country).

----------


## MadRussian

Check this one
http://www.bodyofscience.com/dynamic...cb484a92b4a54d

----------


## ultimate muscle

> Check this one
> http://www.bodyofscience.com/dynamic...cb484a92b4a54d


lol that is me also posted it on there yesterday, regards

----------


## Warrior

> lol that is me also posted it on there yesterday, regards


I didn't know Llewellyn had a site... right on...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG_UN

bottle really looks good

----------


## Weegiebol

Packaging is good, but the tabs themselves are terrible, very uneven anround the edges, which is luckily a dead giveaway

----------


## ...medX...

The pills are very bad, the S letter is a bit different and the minus in "contain:-" is shorter... o and "pormotion" spelling mistake is fixed in the june batches according to my knowlede. Compare them to these I've posted:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=208431

----------

